# So cheap!



## neoice (Apr 6, 2010)

The specials are so cheap!!
Do they even make any money on those???

They are all barely above cost!

Anyways, it's good for us!


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

I know, most flashcards there are really, really good deals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now we won't have as many people saying that they paid $100 for a R4.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 7, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Very much so... roll on SCDS2! I'mma place a big order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested in it's price, IrishModChips have it at £36 so I want to see ShopTemp's price.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I need to get a SCDS2! Can't wait to find out the price and for pre-orders to be opened up! It'll go quite fast, no doubt.


----------



## sumarth (Apr 7, 2010)

markup from dx is not too bad on m3i0, but acekard 2i is like 150 % the cost


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

an acekard 2i is like $17?!?

cripes! At my local dealer it's $40+


or maybe that's because of the micro SD card


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 7, 2010)

F**K me - just looked at some of those prices.... I paid nearly DOUBLE for some of the things shown there

Pretty sure I know where I'M looking for my next purchase


----------



## playallday (Apr 7, 2010)

naughtynazgul said:
			
		

> an acekard 2i is like $17?!?


Nope, it's a *FREAKING $11.50* for this week!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

sumarth said:
			
		

> markup from dx is not too bad on m3i0, but acekard 2i is like 150 % the cost








 Isn't DX price $12.97? So about $13. $19.50 =/= $16.50 or the $11.50 it is this week. (really good deal)

My need to spend some money on ShopTemp senses are tingling.


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> sumarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that's the AK2.  AK2i USED TO BE $14.87 or something like that when I bought mine...


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.18728 (Shows the last price that it was sold at and the trick doesn't work anyways)

That's when you bought yours. Anyways that isn't even the price of the AK2. I bought mine for $11 or so. (Few days before the AK2i came out)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 7, 2010)

Where do you guys see it for 11.50? I only see AK2is for 16.50 on ShopTemp, even when I add to my cart the price is the same o_0


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Where do you guys see it for 11.50? I only see AK2is for 16.50 on ShopTemp, even when I add to my cart the price is the same o_0


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=219386


----------



## Mid123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Im actually very suprised/happy about how cheap the goods are on this site


----------



## sumarth (Apr 13, 2010)

ndscardsale.com is dealextreme's new site especially for flashcarts


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 15, 2010)

So ndscardsale.com is legit?


----------



## glstar (Apr 16, 2010)

Didn't know ndscardsale.com shop.
Thanks for the info.


----------

